# Can I improve my bulking diet



## westhead94 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi

I'm 10 stone 3 pounds and 5ft 10. I go the gym 5/6 times a week focusing on different muscles each time, chest and tris, back and bis, shoulders, legs.

I use the myfitnesspal app to track what im eating and on a regular day I eat the following

*Breakfast 07:15am*

1 packet of plain porridge oats with whole milk

2 rounds of toast with marmite

*Mid morning 10am*

2 rice cakes with peanut butter

MyProtein mass gainer protein shake with whole milk

*Lunch 12/1pm*

Jacket potato with tuna

Ham and pickled gherkin sandwich

*Mid afternoon 3pm*

2 rice cakes with peanut butte

MyProtein mass gainer protein shake with water

*Tea - 6:30pm*

Chicken stir fry with noodles and a stir fry sauce (2 packets of wok ready noodles, fried in 1 cal spray or oil)

*Night - 9pm*

1 round of toast with marmite

Rice cakes and peanut butter is the most boring combination ever, I have to force it down me. Any advice on other foods I could eat would be appreciated... or any other advice full stop.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

westhead94 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm 10 stone 3 pounds and 5ft 10. I go the gym 5/6 times a week focusing on different muscles each time, chest and tris, back and bis, shoulders, legs.
> 
> ...


 My first thought is that doesn't look like much food. Maybe the mass gainer will bump up the calories enough. How many calories do you think that is a day?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

westhead94 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm 10 stone 3 pounds and 5ft 10. I go the gym 5/6 times a week focusing on different muscles each time, chest and tris, back and bis, shoulders, legs.
> 
> ...


 Are you gaining weight? If not, just eat some more of what you are eating.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I would lift 4 days a week and rest the other 3 to grow

diet does not look like enough kcals but hard to tell with the shakes ect


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

Where is your fruit and veg OP?!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

aprt from looking boring and bland as sin, id say you probably need to eat more.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You're bulking... why eat such boring foods? Just hit your calories in MFP (making sure you get 100-150g of protein a day) and you'll grow.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you include



AbuDina said:


> Where is your fruit and veg OP?!


 Should you include fruit in your intake calories?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Do you include
> 
> Should you include fruit in your intake calories?


 Of course. Calories are calories.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Do you include
> 
> Should you include fruit in your intake calories?


 You'd be doing your body a massive disservice if you ditched all the goodness you get from fruits.

IIFYM


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AbuDina said:


> Where is your fruit and veg OP?!


 Does chicken count?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

follow thors diet you`ll get massive

Hafthor Julius Bjornsson's feeding opportunities are essentially seven meals per day across a six day plan, leaving one open day for indulgence. Does that mean that Hafthor Julius Bjornsson is downing brownies, ice cream, and sour patch kids? Nope. Hafthor still practices eating "well" on his off day, but doesn't follow the dietwith as much strict focus as he does during the other six days of the week.




*
Breakfast | 7 AM
*


Egg Whites (6-8)


Full Eggs (1)


Oatmeal (1 cup)


Fruits (1 bowl)




*
Morning Snack | 10 AM
*


Granola bars (2)


Oatmeal (1 cup)/Fruits (1 bowl)


Protein Shake (2 scoops)




*
Lunch | 1 PM
*


Chicken/Fish/Turkey/Lean beef (2 pounds)


Oatmeal (1 cup)


Brown Rice (1 cup)


Vegetables, raw or cooked (1 bowl)


100% Whole grain bread (4 slices)/100% whole grain pasta


Protein shake (1 scoop)




*
Afternoon Snack | 3:30 PM
*


Fruits/Vegetable (1 bowl)


Granola Bar (2)


Protein shake (2 scoops)




*
Evening Snack | 5:30 PM
*


Skimmed Milk (3 cups)


Any one of these:


Whole Grain Pasta (1 cup)


Whole grain bread (4 slices)


Oatmeal (1 cup)


Egg whites (6)




*
Dinner | 7:30 PM
*


Chicken/Fish/Turkey/Lean beef (2 pounds)


Oatmeal (1 cup)


Brown Rice (1 cup)


Vegetables, raw or cooked (1 bowl)


100% Whole grain bread (4 slices)/100% whole grain pasta


Protein shake (1 scoop)




*
Post-Dinner Meal | 9 PM
*


Blended Whey Protein (2-3 servings)



*
What Does Hafthor Drink?
*

Someone who trains as hard and is as large as Hafthor needs a lot of water. The Mountain consumes up to 30 cups of water on a normal day with a minimum of two cups being consumed prior to each meal.

*
Pre & Post Workout Nutrition
*

*
Pre-Workout
*



2 servings of glutamine


1 serving of creatine


4 servings of pancakes/flapjacks


*
Post-Workout
*



3 scoops of blended whey protein immediately after the workout


2 servings of glutamine


1 serving of creatine


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Does chicken count?


 As a fruit or a veg?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MRSTRONG said:


> follow thors diet you`ll get massive  fat.


 Fixed.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> follow Thor's diet you`ll get massive probably explode


 Fixed.2


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

westhead94 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm 10 stone 3 pounds and 5ft 10. I go the gym 5/6 times a week focusing on different muscles each time, chest and tris, back and bis, shoulders, legs.
> 
> ...


 To bulk, you need to be in calorie surplus. You need to get your head around calorie & macro counting. A minimum of 2g protein per kilo of bodyweight (more if you want, but you don't need it when you are bulking, because surplus calories & carbs have a protein sparing effect), and a calorie surplus of around 300-500 cals.

As AbuDina already pointed out - fruit/veg needs to be included.

Also - you don't need to eat 6 times a day. Do it if you want - some guys prefer to, but there is absolutely no benefit in three meals a day over six.

And if you don't like rice-cakes & peanut butter - don't eat it. Eat something else with a few hundred calories - a bit of cheese on toast or something. Use your imagination.


----------

